# Sunniland Crabgrass Preventer



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

I was planning on applying some Dithiopyr 40 WSB this week, but a few things have come up. I came across this product from Lowe's and was curious if anyone here had experiences with it? Reading online, I've read that its 0.17% dithiopyr. I've had terrible issues with crabgrass, goosegrass, and nutsedge last summer and was hoping to get ahead of it this year. I've applied Prodiamine in the fall, but seem to have a poa annua outbreak that I'm currently dealing with and definitely not wanting a repeat of next year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It should work fine - just make sure you nail down the correct application rate. Lowe's also stocks a granular Prodiamine product.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You guys in the South with all these great pre-emergents right in Lowes and HD. :lol: Why do they not sell all those up here? I have to go to SiteOne for the 0-0-7 stuff.

Btw, 4-5 lbs per thousand of that 0.17 stuff should get you 4-5 months coverage depending on the amount of rain, sun, and the temps. It's a range.


----------



## Squishdwg (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Joeker, I've been using this product for a few years now, just wanted to share my experience. Overall its a decent product. I put down a split app in the Spring @ 2-3lbs/1K, and in the fall I put it down at 4lbs/1K. This does a good job keeping the crabgrass out. I still have some broadleaf weeds that popup and deal with them by spot spray. 
During the summer I had a spurge problem and in the winter I'm still battling poa annua in areas that get soaked a lot. 
From what I've gathered so far, Dimension/Dithiopyr breaks down quicker if it rains a lot, and in my area 2018 was the wettest year to date so I feel like the pre-emergent broke down quicker. I'll be doing lower doses more frequently (within the yearly maximum).

Also according to NC State: 
"Preemergence control of crabgrasses, goosegrass, other summer annual grasses, annual bluegrass, lespedeza, bittercress, chickweed, oxalis, henbit and parsley-piert. Higher rates are needed for goosegrass and broadleaf weeds. Partial control of spurge, longstalked phyllanthus, and rice flat sedge. Postemergence control of smooth and large crabgrass if applied before tillering."

"Weak on many broadleaf weeds including groundsel, eclipta, chamberbitter, spurge, pigweed, and prostrate knotweed. Does not control nutsedge or perennial weeds from rhizomes or stolons. Does not control goosegrass postemergently".

Here is a link to that: https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/dimension-dithiopyr

So it looks like it will control 2 out your 3 issues, just have to get your dosing correct. 
For the 2019 season I'm switching over to a liquid Dithiopyr to see if I can get better control.

Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> It should work fine - just make sure you nail down the correct application rate. Lowe's also stocks a granular Prodiamine product.


@Ware Thanks!! I actually have one of those 5lb containers of the Prodiamine WDG. I'm trying to rotate between the Fall Prodiamine and Spring Dithiopyr applications per a couple recommendations I've come across(unless you can convince me otherwise)



Green said:


> You guys in the South with all these great pre-emergents right in Lowes and HD. :lol: Why do they not sell all those up here? I have to go to SiteOne for the 0-0-7 stuff.
> 
> Btw, 4-5 lbs per thousand of that 0.17 stuff should get you 4-5 months coverage depending on the amount of rain, sun, and the temps. It's a range.


@Green lol. yeah.. we've got plenty of Solutions Pest & Lawn stores here.. between that and Houston Garden Centers, Home Depot, and Lowes we've pretty much got it all covered.



Squishdwg said:


> Hi Joeker, I've been using this product for a few years now, just wanted to share my experience. Overall its a decent product. I put down a split app in the Spring @ 2-3lbs/1K, and in the fall I put it down at 4lbs/1K. This does a good job keeping the crabgrass out. I still have some broadleaf weeds that popup and deal with them by spot spray.
> During the summer I had a spurge problem and in the winter I'm still battling poa annua in areas that get soaked a lot.
> From what I've gathered so far, Dimension/Dithiopyr breaks down quicker if it rains a lot, and in my area 2018 was the wettest year to date so I feel like the pre-emergent broke down quicker. I'll be doing lower doses more frequently (within the yearly maximum).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight @squishdwg!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but how is 0.17 of this product better than this?

https://www.domyown.com/dithiopyr-40-wsb-p-16610.html

This is 40% of AI.

What I'm trying to figure out is what is the best bang for the buck


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer-0-0-7/1000008818

The price is right on this stuff. 
How has it worked for everyone?

Also considering the Lesco from Home Depot

Is the Lesco worth the upcharge?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/LESCO-50-lb-Crabgrass-Control-0-0-7-052388/100121942


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

If it's 0.17% dithiopyr, then that Sunniland bag is only good for 10,000 square feet at 0.38 lb a.i. per acre as recommended for southern lawns on the Dithiopyr WSB product label.

I can't find real ingredient labels for either product so no comparison is possible.

The more I look at these granulars the less I am inclined to buy them again. The cost is absurd. The 0-0-7 is great for before winter but the pre-emergent content is a lot to pay for.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I found the Lesco. 
May have to stop in to Lowe's to see the Sunni.
With 3 acres, liquid spraying is not feasible.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314

https://www.domyown.com/prodiamine-4l-herbicide-p-13575.html

Pays for itself in a couple years I think. By my estimate you'd use about $40-$60 worth of the prodiamine a year for 3 acres. The sunniland is at least $150 a year (if the 20,000 sq ft is true). It's $300 a year if you follow normal application rates for dimension. So in two years that sprayer is easily paid for.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/prodiamine-4l-herbicide-p-13575.html
> 
> Pays for itself in a couple years I think. By my estimate you'd use about $40-$60 worth of the prodiamine a year for 3 acres. The sunniland is at least $150 a year (if the 20,000 sq ft is true). It's $300 a year if you follow normal application rates for dimension. So in two years that sprayer is easily paid for.


yep, I just did the quick math and it looks like liquid is ~$0.42/1k or $19/acre vs granular ~$2.20/1k or ~$96/acre.
I just hate to buy more equipment to store. Pretty soon I will have to buy a shed LoL :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used the Sunniland 0-0-7 with Dithiopyr from Lowes in March to help prevent crabgrass, and it was the best $20 I have ever spent on my lawn. I bought it in the offseason for $19.98 on sale.

I went from being covered up in crabgrass to having almost none. I did get some popping up in August but I think that was from bird droppings. I was totally pleased with how well it prevented crabgrass germination.

I plan to buy & use it again. If you are considering it for your Bermuda in the Southern states, I would recommend it.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

This prodiamine is a little confusing.
2.5 gallons for $280 vs this 5lbs for $66.

What's the difference? AI shows higher on the later cheaper option.

Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade 65 WDG 5lbs ali8056 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GTQBEK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_aQxGDbZ3DWJMQ



WDE46 said:


> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/prodiamine-4l-herbicide-p-13575.html
> 
> Pays for itself in a couple years I think. By my estimate you'd use about $40-$60 worth of the prodiamine a year for 3 acres. The sunniland is at least $150 a year (if the 20,000 sq ft is true). It's $300 a year if you follow normal application rates for dimension. So in two years that sprayer is easily paid for.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I see Lowes has raised the price of the Sunniland. It's now $25 for me here in the upstate of South Carolina, were the last couple of years it was $20.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I used the Sunniland 0-0-7 with Dithiopyr from Lowes in March to help prevent crabgrass, and it was the best $20 I have ever spent on my lawn. I bought it in the offseason for $19.98 on sale.
> 
> I went from being covered up in crabgrass to having almost none. I did get some popping up in August but I think that was from bird droppings. I was totally pleased with how well it prevented crabgrass germination.
> 
> I plan to buy & use it again. If you are considering it for your Bermuda in the Southern states, I would recommend it.


That is good to know.

I found some more info on the AI label/instructions here for those interested https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=19853


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> This prodiamine is a little confusing.
> 2.5 gallons for $280 vs this 5lbs for $66.
> 
> What's the difference? AI shows higher on the later cheaper option.
> ...


Yeah I'm not 100% sure on that.

WDG is a water dispersable granual and is measured by mass.

The 4L is a liquid and is measured by volume.

We can compare the two since, fortunately, the concentration is shown by weight. All I need is the density or specific gravity of the 4L and we can compare price points per unit of AI.

EDIT: Only took a few seconds...the 4L label says the liquid contains 4 lbs of prodiamine per gallon. So a bottle is 10 lbs of prodiamine.

Prodiamine WDG is $65/5 lbs = $13/lb

Prodiamine 4L is $265/10 lbs = $26.5/lb

So obviously the WDG is a significantly better deal. IDK why the 4L even exists with this ridiculous difference.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Ok, so now we are around $12 acre and $0.27/k application rate. (4 months) to keep it even baseline comparison against the 50lb bags. I even have money left over for some chelated Fe that I thought I would never be economical :mrgreen: 
https://www.domyown.com/sprint-330-chelated-iron-10-p-10256.html
Time to order that sprayer :lol:

BTW- the 65 WDG is a tad cheaper here and they have a 10% off code going right now to boot.
https://www.domyown.com/prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-p-2495.html

Thanks for steering me straight!



WDE46 said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > This prodiamine is a little confusing.
> ...


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> Ok, so now we are around $12 acre and $0.27/k application rate. (4 months) to keep it even baseline comparison against the 50lb bags. I even have money left over for some chelated Fe that I thought I would never be economical :mrgreen:
> https://www.domyown.com/sprint-330-chelated-iron-10-p-10256.html
> Time to order that sprayer :lol:
> 
> ...


Look on the bright side: you get a new lawn gadget and maybe even an excuse for a nice shed!


----------



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi all, I was searching for details on this subject and came across the forum. I just registered to dispute the math above, as the cost for 5lbs Prodiamine for $65 should only be divided by the weight of AI

WDG. (5lbs x .65AI/lb = 3.25lb, therefore $68 / 3.25lb AI = $21/lb AI)
4L. ($300 / 10lb AI = $30/lb AI)

Price for each product has gone up a little, but as we can see the cost of WDG vs 4L is closer when just considering dollar per pound of AI.

Am I missing something with YardMastery's packaging of their 65 WDG - 5oz for $20?? This is highway robbery!

$20.48 / 5oz of 65 WDG
= $20.48 / 3.25oz AI
= $6.30/oz AI x 16 oz/lb = $100.82 / lb AI ! SCAM ALERT. lol


----------

